# Puppy Training Class at 13 weeks?



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All - I want to sign my puppy up for puppy pre-school classes soon and the one starting soonest is about a week after we bring him home. He'll be about 13 weeks. The classes are for 11week-11month puppies. I'm a little worried about bringing him that early so I wrote to the trainer and she assured me he should be safe. Do you think that is too early to take him to puppy training? They go for 5 weeks. I don't want him to get sick or injured...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally did not take Bailey to any public places (puppy class, pet store, groomer, etc.) until he was finished with his shots at 18 weeks. I worked on socializing him with daily stroller rides and taking him to stores like Michaels, Lowes, etc.

I have heard too many horrible stories of puppies getting Parvo because they hadn't finished to full set of vaccinations to take a chance.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I also waited till 18 week shots, plus 2 weeks. Been awhile but pretty sure that's right. Even by time we got to puppy class it was still little scary. He was smallest one. But the trainer was good with acclamating us. 
Good luck.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I fully agree what what was already posted...your Puppy should be fully vaccinated before you bring he/she into contact with any other puppies or dogs. And yes, Parvo is a very devastating desease and can be fatal. I know, because we lost one to Parvo.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Based on the research I have read, I agree with your trainer. The importance of early socialization far outweighs the risks. The research says that puppies are not getting sick in puppy classes. By and large they are considered safe zones since all puppies that attend there must show proof of vaccination. Here is an excellent article that explains the fact that the philosophy of waiting until all vaccines are done is based on vaccines and vaccine schedules that were less effective than they are today. And that the number of dogs who have to be euthanized for behavior problems far outweighs the number contracting these sort of infectious disease. http://www.apdt.com/veterinary/assets/pdf/Messer_ND06.pdf

Here is an excerpt from the conclusion of the article: 
_Since more dogs are euthanized for behavioural reasons than for all medical causes combined, it would be unwise to allow unfounded fear of exposure to infectious disease 
to interfere with efforts towards early socialization. Advising puppy owners to wait until the puppy is over 12 weeks of age before exposing him to the world he will be living in might have been appropriate a decade ago but is now clearly outdated. In striving towards puppy wellness, socialization and infectious disease prevention must go hand in hand._


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Just be sure the pups there are small-ish. I signed up for what was supposed to be a small dog kdg. She was 5 months old, 5#. There were Labs, Goldens, Aussies there. Sure, they were 3-4 months old too, their heads were bigger than her!!!! It was awful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> Just be sure the pups there are small-ish. I signed up for what was supposed to be a small dog kdg. She was 5 months old, 5#. There were Labs, Goldens, Aussies there. Sure, they were 3-4 months old too, their heads were bigger than her!!!! It was awful.


I agree! Laurel's first puppy class consisted of ... A German shepherd, a large hound, and a very unruly St. Bernard!!! We didn't finish our classes!! They all looked like they wanted to eat poor Laurel!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I get my pups out and in classes ASAP. If you wait until 16-18 weeks you will have missed a critical period of socialization. Be sure the facility cleans the area where the puppy class is held and required proof of vaccines for all dogs.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I Just got my puppy two days ago, she is 12 weeks old, she will not have her second sets of shots until 16 weeks old. I am waiting till then, also, she is soooo tiny now, just 2.5 lbs. But this is just what I personally am going to do, good luck! When do you get your puppy?


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I think I'm going to go with the puppy pre-school even this early as I really want to make sure I can socialize my puppy. As Carina pointed out above, most puppies are not going to get Parvo from a puppy training class as the other pups must have their vaccinations as well and I think it is very important he come into contact with other dogs as early as possible since he'll probably be in the house most of the rest of the week. If I think it is dangerous I'll pull him from the class, but the trainer said he will be safe and she'll monitor any play. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Puppy79 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! I think I'm going to go with the puppy pre-school even this early as I really want to make sure I can socialize my puppy. As Carina pointed out above, most puppies are not going to get Parvo from a puppy training class as the other pups must have their vaccinations as well and I think it is very important he come into contact with other dogs as early as possible since he'll probably be in the house most of the rest of the week. If I think it is dangerous I'll pull him from the class, but the trainer said he will be safe and she'll monitor any play. I'll keep you updated!


I'm glad you are going to take him. I do think that folks have given you good advice about being careful to make sure that it is a positive setting. I made some mistakes with Cadeau. He went to a place where some of his early experiences were negative and those negative experiences are compounded at those ages. 

Have fun with your boy! I hope you love the classes. B)


----------

